# miniupnp wiki for gentoo

## divined

Morning everybody

I`d been using for several years the linux-igd upnpd. Recently, i got a warning from portage that it has been deprecated.

So I got rid of it and installed the miniupnpd. Unfortunately, I don`t seem to be able to start it.

```

/etc/init.d/miniupnpd start

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

 * Not starting iptables.  First create some rules then run:

 * /etc/init.d/iptables save

 * ERROR: iptables failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start miniupnpd as iptables would not start

```

Is there any wiki I can use, to get me started. I googled it but found nothing gentoo specific.

----------

## Veldrin

miniupnpd seems to require iptables, which has not been setup. 

assuming, that you do no want any iptables (firewall) running on that system, could try /etc/init.d/iptables save && /etc/init.d/iptables start?

V.

----------

## divined

Nonetheless, i`m running shorewall & shorewall6 which if i`m correct, is just a frontend for iptables.

----------

## Veldrin

nyes. shorewall is a frontend to netfilter (or even iptables).

but miniupnpd explicitly wants iptables. 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/miniupnpd/files/miniupnpd-init.d,v 1.3 2011/10/17 12:03:01 gurligebis Exp $

depend() {

        need net iptables

        use minissdpd

}

...
```

maybe you can try to replace iptables with firewall in the miniupnpd init-script, to force it to use any firewall (or at least shorewall). If it works, you could file a bug against it. 

just some idea

V.

----------

## divined

ok. I got it working by changing the init script to firewall, as you suggested.

```

depend() {

        need net firewall

        use minissdpd

} 

```

Works fine now. Seems some sort of bug for me.

----------

## swimmer

 *divined wrote:*   

> ok. I got it working by changing the init script to firewall, as you suggested.
> 
> ```
> 
> depend() {
> ...

 So you wrote a bugreport did you?  :Wink: 

----------

